# Fantom Racing Brushless Motors



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

I've heard they are pretty good but would like some feedback from the people using them. I'm interested in a 10.5 brushless & would like to know if they are just stock motors or race prepped. Also the Trinity pulse motors are reputed to be good also. Anyone using them.


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

The Fantom motors are not race prepped, but are real good motors.
Butch


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The Fantom motors are relabeled Trinity motors.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Hank didn't know that.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I've got a 13.5 that runs well. Set at 10° timing, I can't tell any diffreence from brand "N".

Race prepped???? What the :devil: does that mean in a brushless???


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

they gauss the cans and rotors and space them for max RPMS and torque . Then run on a dyno to meet specs ... The newsest line is 100 percent FANTOM motor and in testing they are very fast and seem to hold up to over 190 degreee temps ...The new motor is coming qucikly to roar for approval and then to tracks all across the country ... I have ran the 10.5 and 13.5 and this weekend the 21,5 motor all Exptremly fast compared to Novak .....It also has a same increase in timing in 1-2 degree increments SRM


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Fantom motors took first place in the A main in 3 classes at a big league race I just attended.
Not only are they awesome motors but they are priced right.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

great motors,Jeff and Troy are good guys to deal with. Buy the Fantom products you will be happy


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

here guy's here's the Fantom racing support thread, post your coments here and keep it going http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=231977 :thumbsup: Glad to see Fantom products running up front!!


----------

